# My coop



## chickenfarmer1525 (Oct 12, 2013)

The field floods so I raised a shed 21"
Have a dog 10x10 fence for a run and strung chicken wire across top to keep hawks out


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only thing I see that you might want to add is hardware cloth going around the perimeter of the coop. You want to keep mice and other predators from being able to get up under than and hiding. Snakes are great for getting up under coops and waiting for an opportunity to grab something.

Other wise, your coop looks complete and should do the job quite handily.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks good. I agree with robin as well 


Jim


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Robin - your input is the first thing I said when I saw the chain link fence for the run. Here, it would be pine snakes (which get quite huge here), 
minks, and weasels would have a feast besides the rats, mice, etc. Predators are too smart for their own good sometimes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If the birds are up at night, I wouldn't worry about the chain link. Its the letting out in the morning and having something hiding up underneath that is more of a concern. Especially if it can chew, it can be through the bottom in no time.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice. great job.


----------

